# accessing Scientific Atlanta DPC2100 settings



## XinZu (Oct 11, 2010)

how do you access the settings for Scientific Atlanta_DPC2100? all i see in the page is this...








http://i683.photobucket.com/albums/vv194/XinZu128/webstar.jpg

there should be a settings page link on the yellow button but i'm not getting it...help pls...
_


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are no settings to access, it's a plain cable modem.

What exactly are you trying to modify?


----------



## XinZu (Oct 11, 2010)

i wanna try enabling DMZ


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no NAT layer, hence no DMZ in a DPC2100, you already have a direct connect.


----------



## XinZu (Oct 11, 2010)

oh i see...thank you for your help...i don't know much about these things...enabling DMZ was my last ditch effort on my last modem and it worked to speed up my torrents...


----------

